# Species ID



## jason08857 (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone have a clue what species this little guy is. Just bought him last week. Almost all my fish were wiped out during Sandy. This guy was the biggest fish in a tank of jags. I think he is a Dovii but not 100% sure.


----------



## jason08857 (Nov 17, 2012)

woops! Here is the picture. I'm new here


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I can tell you with certainty it is neither Parachromis managunse nor P. dovii.

I think it is probably P. loisellei......though at this young juvie stage it can be more then difficult to distinguish from P. fredrichsthalii and P. motoguense. It's definately one of those 3, though i couldn't tell you for certain which it is. As it gets larger, it may become obvious.


----------



## jason08857 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I would take any of those 3. The tank is only a 125. To small for an adult dovii. Don't know if you can see the light blue/teal on his face. Don't know if that helps to id him


----------



## Rocksor (May 12, 2012)

I say jag

here's a link to a dovii juvenile

http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3056


----------



## jason08857 (Nov 17, 2012)

So my guy definitely is no dovii. I agree with Bc in Sk. I think its a loisellei. I have a jag thats the same size in with him. They look completely different


----------



## jason08857 (Nov 17, 2012)

2 months since i got him or her. I still think its a loisellei. Can any parachromis keepers confirm? Sorry about the poor picture quality from my camera phone


----------

